# Alarm while Towing



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

So, this may be Tech Talk or Software but it's something I just learned about and thought I'd get some feedback on before trying to send a suggestion to Tesla.

I just had my Model 3 flatbedded to the Service Center for the first time ever and, while heading there, the alarm went off. I quickly opened the app and disabled Sentry Mode (meant to turn it off automatic before departure but was testing things to solve the problem) which stopped the alarm (not sure there's actually correlation). The driver then explained that Tesla alarms go off all the time while being towed or dropped off.

He said there was no way to disable the alarm and, at least from the app, he's right. Unless you disable the alarm before putting it on the flatbed, the best you can do is monitor the app (assuming that's still working) and cancel any alarm alerts you get while it's being towed. Of course, since location info doesn't update during tow (or even after), it's hard to know when to stop monitoring unless you go all the way to the SC with the car or the driver is nice enough to let you know he's done.

Considering it kept popping out of tow mode (learned a trick to disable the brakes by pushing the driver door, pressing the park button, and simultaneously raising the stalk to the revers position for a few seconds), and the fact that S happens where you might not be able to make any touchscreen changes before a tow, it seems to me that Tesla should have some simple way to disable the alarm during authorized flatbed transport.

Should note, the driver said he's used to the alarm and it doesn't bother him (although he drives slowly to avoid jostling the car and triggering it) but, at 2 am, it would bother me if he was driving through my neighborhood.

Anybody else experience this or know any tricks to avoid it? Do Teslas report their behavior during flatbed transport to the mothership and, if so, does anybody think the software folks might already know about this issue and be working on something? Maybe Tow Mode could include disabling brakes and alarms until such time as the wheels have come to a complete stop after being lowered to the ground post-tow (inclinometer could pair a hoist event with a drop event or some such nonsense).


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

skygraff said:


> learned a trick to disable the brakes by pushing the driver door, pressing the park button, and simultaneously raising the stalk to the revers position for a few seconds


Not able to replicate that here on a Model 3. What is the procedure exactly, is it model specific?


----------

